# a few dumpster spots and quick cash jobs in columbus, oh



## matt-tard77 (Aug 17, 2009)

there ain't much good scores walking distance of campus, homebums make too much mess so all the pizza scores lock the dumpsters, but if you or anyone else have access to a car there's 2 trader joes that are amazing scores after 10 (if you get em before someone else, they are columbus hotspots)

there's one inside this mall called easton

there's one in dublin, it's a really rich neighborhood, this one is way better, a lot of times it has a smaller score then the easton one, but this one is also right by a gfs, a krispee kreme, and an einstein bagels that are usually good scores. 


there's also a food not bombs but it's all pretty pc kids with flavorless vegan food....

here are some other good scores for one time only jobs, but it's pretty hard to get them sometimes, you need a car of bike for all of them:

delve: 614-436-2025. delve is a market study place, mostly food, other stuff too. my old roomate tried a bunch of differant kinds of wendys fries for 60 bucks, my buddy tried 7up flavors for 60 bucks, my mother sat around talking about laundry detergent or something for 70 bucks.....I have yet to get on it because it is kind of far away, and usually my market group is filled (it's not hard to find 21 year old white smokers who eat a lot of meat and like pbr).....I almost got on a beer one too...goddamnit...just call and ask if there any studies open

medical study 1: 614-262-6155. I did this one, it's pretty cool, you have to be between 18-24, a former/current pill user, social drug user, you can not have ever done heroin, and you can't seem like an addict, you have to pass a phone screening. but they pay you 80 bucks to sit around and answer questions about when you first did all these types of pills and why, and after that they give you cards and you can refer people, you get paid 15 for every referrel, unless you drive them there (or they think you did), you get 25 for that


med study 2: 614-292-6908. I havn't done these, it's medical studies from the university. usually dealing with pills/painkillers, a lot of them you have to be non smoker, but they all pay very well.....my friend got 500 for popping random pills and letting docters cut him a few times 3 times a week and he rated the pain. there are random times of 500 bucks for eating random pills and getting a lot of money for answering questions for side effects, there was one my friend almost got to do where it was a painkiller you snort....this is usually a sweet deal, they give you pain pills and pay you money. I do pain pills for free (sometimes even pay) all the time!


----------



## bikegeek666 (Sep 14, 2009)

i always had good luck dumpstering pizza in c-bus. i think it's papa john's off of like, 5th and high or something that i used to live near and hit a bunch. 

and, ha, i remember dumpstering the easton tj's and having to hide down in all the trash bags from the fucking fascist easton cops...that place is creepy as shit to me. 

crap, i'm having trouble remembering all the good dumpsters, but i thought it was one of the better places i've lived for dumpstering.


----------



## metalsquatter (Nov 24, 2009)

right on man im gonna use those jobs and dumpster spots when i go through columbus whhen i head south


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 20, 2010)

back in 2004 every time I went dumpstering there I got tons of dumpster pizza

Papa Johns near 5th and high

Gumby's near blake and high

Domino's near lane and high

Donato's near frambes and high

Buckeye Doughnuts at 18th and high


----------



## treatment (Oct 7, 2010)

Panera Bread anywhere in Columbus usually has a good amount of bagels/donuts/whatever. Some may donate, but I know that there is good luck to be had with Panera. Also Tim Hortons by AMC Lennox on Kinnear (Just west of where Campus becomes Downtown)


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 7, 2010)

treatment said:


> Panera Bread anywhere in Columbus usually has a good amount of bagels/donuts/whatever. Some may donate, but I know that there is good luck to be had with Panera. Also Tim Hortons by AMC Lennox on Kinnear (Just west of where Campus becomes Downtown)


 
that would be the one on olentangy river road and king ave. campus doesn't meet downtown cause you have the short north between them.


----------



## slackHaddock (Sep 28, 2012)

Hell yes delve. Its right by the dublin trader joes as well. Sucks gettin there without car but its ohio most people have a car. Made thousands off delve tryin wendys and tobacco over a couple yrs. Theres a test market called spencer research in grandview that does mostly health products but pays less however closer to the city. A shitty scheme in a pinch is thrift store scavenging then re sell to ragorama on high st. Not a lot of gain there though. 

In columbus i sell shit to a place called retagit and scrap metal on the south side. Finding a job aint hard though!


----------



## Planet (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm in Columbus now. Do you know if these studies are still up and running?And I have no photo ID, can I still participate?


----------

